# eheim 2215 tubing size?



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

does anyone know what tubing size is for the eheim 2215 intake and outtake size? i know the 2217 intake is 16/22 and the spray bar is 12/16. im thinking the 2215 intake and outtake are both 12/16 but im not sure and i wanna place an order online asap.


----------



## zzyzx85 (Feb 13, 2008)

12/16mm. equal size on both intake and outlet side.


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

zzyzx85 said:


> 12/16mm. equal size on both intake and outlet side.



thank you!


----------

